# Fiber Festival Links



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Could the moderator add this to the LINKS STICKY

Arizona
Sheep Is Life Celebration - June - Dine College, Tsaile, AZ (The Navajo Nation) http://www.navajolifeway.org/
California
California Wool& Fiber Festival - September - Boonville -http://www.fiberfestival.com/
Conference of Northern California Handweavers - April - Santa Clara - http://www.cnch.org/
Lambtown, USA Festival & Fiber Show - July - Dixon, CA -http://www.lambtown.com
Natural Fiber Fair - October - Redway, CA - [email protected]
SOAR - October - http://www.interweave.com/events/default.asp
Colorado
All Breed Fiber Animal Show - Gunnison County, CO - April - 970.641.1260
Estes Park Wool Market - June - Estes Park, CO - http://www.estesnet.com/events/woolmarket.htm
Connecticut
Connecticut Sheep, Wool & Fiber Festival - April - Vernon - www.ctsheep.org
Idaho
Snake River Fiber Festival âMay -Idaho Falls http://www.snakeriverweaversandspinners.org
Illinois
Stephenson County Fiber Art Fair - April - Cedarville, IL - Charlene Foley - 815.369.5186
Indiana
Fiberfest & Spin-in â March â Portland, IN http://www.indianafestivals.org/march.html
The Fiber Event - April - Greencastle, Indiana - http://www.thefiberevent.com/ 
Hoosier Hills Fiberarts Festival â June â Franklin, IN http://www.hhfiberfest.com/
Maine
Fiber at Fryeburg - September - Fryeburg, ME - http://www.fryeburgfair.com/#
Maine Fiber Frolic -June - Windsor - http://www.fiberfrolic.com
Maryland
Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival - May - Howard County Fairground - http://www.sheepandwool.org
Massachusetts
Massachusetts Sheep & Woolcraft Fair - May - Cummington - www.masheepwool.org
Michigan
Fiberfest â August â Allegan http://www.michiganfiberfestival.org
Northern Michigan Lamb & Wool Festival - September - West Branch - http://www.nmlw.homestead.com/
Sheep & Wool Festival â Sept.-Mt.Bruce Station, MI - http://www.sheepstuff.com/Festival.html
Minnesota
Shepherd's Harvest Sheep & Wool Festival - Lake Elmo, MN - May - http://burroak.hypermart.net/festival.htm
Missouri
Heart of America Sheep Show & Fiber Fest â June - Sedalia, MO - http://www.moncwga.com
World Sheep & Fiber Arts Festival Bethel, MO - September - www.worldsheepfest.com
Montana
Big Sky Fiber Arts Festival â June - Hamilton, MT www.bigskyfiber.com
Fiberfest Eureka 2007 - July - Eureka, MT e-mail: [email protected]
New Hampshire
New Hampshire Sheep & Wool Festival - May - Contoocook - [email protected]


Nevada
Heart of America Sheep Show & Fiber Fest - June - Nevada, Missouri - http://www.moncwga.com
New Hampshire
Northeast Handspinners, The Gathering - November, 2006 - http://www.northeasthandspinners.org/html/nha-events.htm#The Gathering
New Mexico
Wool Festival @ Taos - October - New Mexico - http://www.taoswoolfestival.org/
New Jersey
Harvest Sheep & Fiber Festival of NJ - September - Woodstown - http://www.njsheepandfiber.org
New York
Empire Spring Classic Sheep Show, Sale & Fiberfest - June - Cobleskill Fairgrounds - www.empirespringclassic.org
Fingerlakes Fiber Arts and Crafts Festival - September - Hemlock, NY - http://www.gvhg.org/fest.html
NY Sheep & Wool Festival - October - Rhinebeck - http://www.sheepandwool.com/
Washington County, NY Sheep & Fiber Farm Tour - April - [email protected]
Wool Arts Tour - October - Monadnock Region, NY - http://www.miragealpacas.com/
North Carolina
Southeastern Animal Fiber Fair (SAFF) - October - Fletcher, NC - http://www.saffsite.org/page.php?page=home.htm
Ohio
Great Lakes Fiber Show - May - Wooster, OH - http://www.lovellservices.com/GLFS/index.htm
Fiberfest - June - www.lakemetroparks.com/HTML/LFP/Fiberfest/fiberfest.htm
Midwest Festival of Fibers Wool Gathering - September - www.awoolgathering.com
Oregon
Black Sheep Gathering - June - Eugene, Oregon - http://www.blacksheepgathering.org
Oregon Flock and Fiber Festival, September - Canby - http://www.flockandfiberfestival.com/
Vermont
Vermont Sheep & Wool Festival - October - Essex Junction - http://www.vermontsheep.org/festival.html
Virginia
Fall Fiber Festival - October - Orange County, VA - http://www.fallfiberfestival.org/
SHEEP SHEARING DAY AT THISTLE COVE FARM, April - Tazewell County, VA - www.thistlecovefarm.com - [email protected] â 
West Virginia
VA Angora Goat & Mohair Association - June - Lewisburg, WV - http://www.angoragoats.com/Show/infoshow.html
Wyoming
The Gathering - September - Encampment, WY - [email protected]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sent you a PM with updates on the fiber fair held in NW IL - it's always been the 4th weekend of April, but this year it is the 3rd weekend.

A lot of great vendors attend and there are some wonderful fiber classes as well as a silent auction (last year I won an Ashford Traditional for $100)!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wouldn't it be fun to take the time to go to all of these :baby04:

Do you think it is possible to OD on fibers? Nah :hobbyhors


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I didn't see this one listed for March in Jefferson City, MO. I plan on going: http://extension.missouri.edu/fiber/

It's March 9 through 11. I also go to the one in Sedalia, MO. We have such a good time! But register early as Motels can be very hard to find in both locations.


----------



## Laci (Feb 4, 2004)

It's not a fiber festival, but our guild has the Aurora Colony Hanspinner's Antique Spinning Wheel Showcase. This year, it's on March 10th and 11th. We all get dressed up in Pioneer clothes and spin on working antique spinning wheels. We use the majority of the proceeds to fund our Fiber Scholarships. http://www.open.org/aurora/showcase07.htm

We also have a small Fiber Faire in Aurora at the end of April, I believe the date this year is April 28th. Contact me for more info if you are in the area and want to go. We will have a beginning spinning class there this year. 

Marcy


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

My thanks to all - I've added your suggestions to my list. If you have anymore, send them to me!
Lisa


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Here is one in Farmington, NM

http://www.woolfestivalsw.meridian1.net/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Laci said:


> It's not a fiber festival, but our guild has the Aurora Colony Hanspinner's Antique Spinning Wheel Showcase.


You had my hopes up that this was in Aurora IL!!!


----------



## tonyaleacht (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you forget the one In Nebraska May 11-13th in Bellevue?


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

tonyaleacht said:


> Did you forget the one In Nebraska May 11-13th in Bellevue?


Do you have any more info on it? LIke the name of the event, a website or contact person? I'll add it if I can get enough info for people to be able to look it up. 
Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I just got my Black Sheep Newsletter and turned to the Workshop Schedule. I'm going to have to be in two places at one time...all weekend! I always have to spend time working out which workshops I can really get to (and afford to sign up for). Even though it's only a little over an hour's drive I have trouble signing up for workshops everyday...one must do some work on summer weekend. I love this festival-it's one of the things that drew me here in the first place. betty


----------



## woolyfluff (May 23, 2004)

I would like you to add this 4year old show and the one and only Fiber show in Eastern Pa All fiber animals are Welcome www.pafiberfestival.com Sept8-9 2007 Hartford Fair groungs Hartford Pa just off Rt.81 northeastern Pa


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

woolyfluff said:


> I would like you to add this 4year old show and the one and only Fiber show in Eastern Pa All fiber animals are Welcome www.pafiberfestival.com Sept8-9 2007 Hartford Fair groungs Hartford Pa just off Rt.81 northeastern Pa


Thank you, I've added it to my list. 
Lisa


----------

